#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Contrato padrão anatel para provedor com scm

## diomond

Senhores, preciso adequar meu contrato para o "padrão" que a ANATEL exige ( nem sei qual é pra falar a verdade ) alguém poderia me ajudar ?

----------


## michelkalinoski

Bom dia, faço para vc por R$ 150,00, é o contrato de prestação de serviço com os clientes, de acordo com a legislação atualizada.

----------


## ronei10

Parceiro entra no site de qualquer operadora faz uma simulação. Lá tem esses contratos. E só adequar à sua realidade.

----------


## diomond

Amigo, obrigado pela resposta, ja procurei mas não tem "padrão" entre os contratos, então entendi que não tem nada referente à ANATEL, ai fiquei na duvida, entendeu ?


> Parceiro entra no site de qualquer operadora faz uma simulação. Lá tem esses contratos. E só adequar à sua realidade.

----------

